# First Trail Ride: Details



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwww yay that it was fun!!!! sorry it wasn't the best experience, but it will only make you look forward to the next adventure!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, sorry it was rough; I hope your next one is better!  That's good that you were relaxed & not tense, though!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

YUP! I have to hand it to myself, I was relaxed and handled things well, as far as I'm concerned. I am pretty proud of myself.  

Maybe next week we'll try to do another, my husband wanted to go, but wasn't able to due to his last shooting competition was yesterday.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Way to go Mox!

I bet he'll be a lot better for you next time


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I hope so. If I DO decide to buy him, the first two things I am going to do is put a more aggressive bit in his mouth, and put 30 days on him. He really is a lovely horse, just too much attitude.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> I hope so. If I DO decide to buy him, the first two things I am going to do is put a more aggressive bit in his mouth, and put 30 days on him. He really is a lovely horse, just too much attitude.


i thought he was sold.


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm glad you had fun! Bet next time he'll be better for you.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> > I hope so. If I DO decide to buy him, the first two things I am going to do is put a more aggressive bit in his mouth, and put 30 days on him. He really is a lovely horse, just too much attitude.
> ...




Nope, she was rattled after he threw a buck with her on him. She has her eye on a MUCH nicer QH gelding who used to be a show horse. I've ridden this horse before and he's smooooooooooooth like butter. 


On a side note, I have another trail ride next tuesday this way my husband is able to come along.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it went okay and that you managed to stay calm


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Thanks! I actually had another trail ride last week, on a different horse. That ride went MUCH better. it was much nicer and all around more enjoyable. 

We were on the trail itself for a good hour, and that doesn't count the time it took to ride TO the trail, and back to the barn again. We had a wonderful day for it, and we even came up on a deer. I was so proud of Junior, he didn't spook or anything when the deer ran away. We went up hills, and down them, threw mud, and along river beds. 

Over all it was very nice, and my goal is to get out a few more times before the trails close.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like you had lots of fun! Trail rides are certainly more interesting than circling in arena.  So just keep having fun!...


----------

